# Blue/Yellow marble(M)X Turq/Tan marble (F) HMPK



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

FINALLY!!! I have a spawn  Couldn't be happier! I found eggs on 1/9 and they started hatching on 1/11. I did;t see the spewing take please so I had no clue if they where fertile or not. They where both first timers. 


I took out dad just now. They are all out and about for the most part, some are still hanging out by where the nest was but can swim on their own. I was really tempted to keep dad in because he was being soooooo good! When with them swimming around he was still grabbing them are putting them back in the nest, even though they would just swim away again lol They had their first two feeding of egg yoke and I think I see some of them eating it. I think I even can see some little yellow bellies! I really hope I can keep them alive :shock: They are just so cute!
I'll add pictures now. I just had several and for some reason it didn't work when I previewed the post


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

View attachment 694553

Here is dad
Mom is in the first post


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

View attachment 694561


View attachment 694569


The sloppy nest lol


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

View attachment 694577


Mom again 

View attachment 694585


View attachment 694593


Dad with his just hatched fry


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

View attachment 694601


View attachment 694609


View attachment 694617


First few hours of life


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

View attachment 694625


View attachment 694633


And free swimming by the heater


----------



## Missinasworld (Aug 26, 2015)

I really like the male you used! I cannot wait to see what his babies grow up looking like 

Missina


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm hoping they live! I'm second guessing myself on the whole VE or micro worms.... I feel like I should have gotten some cultures incase they do not eat the egg yoke  I've read a lot of websites and blogs and what not that people say they do fine on egg yoke...I hope I didn't make a bad choice


----------



## Missinasworld (Aug 26, 2015)

SusieG said:


> I'm hoping they live! I'm second guessing myself on the whole VE or micro worms.... I feel like I should have gotten some cultures incase they do not eat the egg yoke  I've read a lot of websites and blogs and what not that people say they do fine on egg yoke...I hope I didn't make a bad choice


I can't say much on the egg yoke, never tried it. But I start my babies off on VE for the first week or 2. Then I move to freshly hatched BBS. I started decapsulating my brine shrimp eggs and have not had any issues with swim bladder programs since starting this. I also don't feed micro worms until the fry are a little larger, like 1/4in or so, because I always worry about missing ventral fins-so far I have not had an issue with missing ventral fins!
You should do fine with you new babies. Just remember to keep the water clean and warm for them. If you can get them through the first month, it becomes a LOT more simple. 
And you have to keep them alive, I want to see what they grow up to look like now 

Missina


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

Yes they are very warm lol i have the adjustable heater and they are at 83 ( noticed it was a little high once the egg where placed in the nest and left it because I didn't want to mess anything up lol) I have infusoria culturing but overtime I take a flashlight to it, I see nothing  So i"m a little worried. I started one culture on the first of the month in a masson jar with a lettuce leaf and tank water from my chiclids. Nothing. I had an old UVB light shinning on it and still nothing. But I also had the lid on the whole time...So I started two new cultures last night. I took tank water and them I squeezed out the tanks filter in the jars ( saw a few youtube vids on how its good?? apparently there are already some good stuff in all that nasty!) and this time I have a coffee filter on the top of both of them so they can get air. I have my BBS hatchery set up and threw some eggs in there just incase....I may try feeding them a few once those hatch but I'm pretty sure they will be too small to eat them. If these fry pass, I'll order cultures of VE and micro worms and keep my infusoria cultures going. I just feel silly now that I don't have them. Second guessing my research! I just didn't was to over feed with the worms and have no vents lol


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Gorgeous parents! I hope to have a multicolor pair for this summer!


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

Me too  I think they are eating the egg toke because now I can see them so much easier! They are yellow looking lol I'm still hoping my infusoria cultures come through so they have options


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

My plans would be to take the best male from this spawn and breed make to mom in hopes to keep the wider dorsal. But I'll have to see how they come out


----------



## Crash (Jul 19, 2015)

Both parents are gorgeous! Going to be some pretty fry from this pair.


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

Thank you! I'm very excited!


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Is Mom "Jaws"? I remember how frustrated you get with her~ Best wishes for the tiny creatures!!


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

Hahaha nope Jaws is retired for a bit lmao! This is a normal sized female  Jaw ripped up her last male so bad, he got dropsy and I lost him  Had him on meds and daily water changes from day one after separating them and still lost him. First betta I ever lost from illness and I've been keeping betta for about 8 years. ( only recently have I gotten into breeding, they where always just pets)


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Yay! cant wait to see what these guys give you!


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Oh nooo! I'm sorry to hear about the male :'( hope this one works out for you x


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

Since this female was not a man eater, I'll use her again lol


----------



## hgual22 (Jul 18, 2014)

Omg the parents are so gorgeous  Will you be selling the babies when they are older? Both parents are perfect examples of what I've been looking for!


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Oh. My. God. I love the parents, they are incredible!! I will deffinatly be keeping an eye on this thread


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

hgual22 said:


> Omg the parents are so gorgeous  Will you be selling the babies when they are older? Both parents are perfect examples of what I've been looking for!


Yes they will  I have about 50 or so, no clue how many will live buuutttttt lol when they hit 3.5 months I will be posting the ones I'm not showing or breeding.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

SusieG said:


> Yes they will  I have about 50 or so, no clue how many will live buuutttttt lol when they hit 3.5 months I will be posting the ones I'm not showing or breeding.


"Posting"? Here, then? In the forum? Not AB/eBay? :0


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

I'll post some here first and if they don't sell them eBay they will go  There is a fish auction Marc 20th here in NJ and I'll be taking some there. Only ones that are showing funky scales or bent rays ) hoping for niether but mom has s few bent rays  So Any one that I can tell I can't show or bred will go to auction, then the second best will be for sale here  
If anyone is very interested before they go to auction, I can set aside for you


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

View attachment 701129


12 days old


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

View attachment 701137


So I had to move them with the turkey baster into a Rubbermaid container incase I lose power. I have almost everyone in there! I'm about to go hunting for the last few lol it will be easier to keep a small Rubbermaid warm then a half filled ten gallon, so sucked away into baster land they went lmao! They don't seem to mind the smaller space at all. They will be floating in the heated ten gallon til/ if I lose power. My husband and I just talked about getting generator, just wish we got one already since we can't go out now, snow is pouring down like crazy! 
Anyway, I have an Arsenal of things to keep the fry and adults warm, wish them ( and me) luck!!
Off to wine land I go  ( no work for me tomorrow!!!! ) Maybe I should go wrangle up those last few fry before my next glass....


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Are you guys OK?? I read so many bad things on the news! D: and NJ won 7th place in the highest total snowfall by state!


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

Hey everyone!! So my babies will be three weeks Sunday evening/Monday morning lol Last Friday and into Saturday, I had to move them to the Rubbermaid inside the ten gallon incase I lost power and had to keep them warm. Good new, never lost power! Bad news, got 20" of snow! UGH! And lost two days of work  Anyway.... I kept them in the rubbermaid, floating in the heated tank Till Monday AM when I cleaned most of the water that was in the 10G out and filled it half way. BUT I think I really over feed the MW when they were in the little rubbermaid.... I noticed Sunday that there where a lot of dead worms on the button and sucked most of them out. During the few days they were in there, I did change out some water, maybe 30-50% a day...I'm super worried I exposed them to too much bacteria from the MW and I'm hoping everyone will grow ventricles! 

So since Monday, I have took some water out everyday and added more water each time and Thursday they where swimming in a full ten gallons and had their first 75% water change! ( Before that it was around 50%) Looks like I have about 80 fry give or take. They are getting big!! I'd say around 1/3 inch  I started them on BBS on Tuesday and they have been gobbling them up fast! They where only on straight MW for about a week, so I'm hoping thats a plus. I did have to add some MW with the BBS yesterday because the BBS took a bit longer to hatch them normal. I have two little bowls with airline tubing in both for the BBS. I started the one Monday AM and the next Tuesday AM, so I constantly have fresh BBS  So the first one I started gets cleaned out with new water/eggs/salt once I see enough BBS in the second for a meal. 

Should 75% WC daily be good for about 80 fry in a ten gallon? I have a 20G but wanted to wait a bit before switching them into that tank. I have a sponge filter and two small PenPlex Discard-A-Fliters in there was well. ( Basically they run off an air pump and have a small sponge and some carbon/ammonia remover in them. ) I can take pictures tomorrow! 

And I did wipe off the bottom of the tank 2x now. Once today and once, I think Monday?? How often should I take a paper towel to the bottom and wipe the algae off? I also take the turkey baster to the bottom a bit every day, some times 2X a day to get any plant matter/poop/whatever off the ground lol


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

i am sure you will get very nice fish from this spawn, the female have nice form male is good looking also


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

View attachment 707818



Happy three weeks little guys!! When will they start to show a hint of color? I swear, I see one that has a tint of blue with red fins.... Very slight! And some of them look like they have a blue tint or the fins have a red tint. Am I just going nuts lol?? Or maybe I can't wait to see them color up, so my eyes are playing tricks? Idk lol


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

SusieG said:


> View attachment 707818
> 
> 
> 
> Happy three weeks little guys!! When will they start to show a hint of color? I swear, I see one that has a tint of blue with red fins.... Very slight! And some of them look like they have a blue tint or the fins have a red tint. Am I just going nuts lol?? Or maybe I can't wait to see them color up, so my eyes are playing tricks? Idk lol


-

if you have decent amount of light into tank, you can see their color development, and i think you see what you see, at 3 weeks we can see fry develop colors especially those that have irids


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

They have tons of light lol! But i swear they are tinted blue and some seem to have red fins and other nothing lol I don't see any scales yet but I do see a spine and some more detail. But I see no vents  I'm silently freaking out in my head (" Please grow vent...Please grow vents!")
When do ventricles become visible?


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

not sure but for sure not at that young age (three weeks) perhaps you'll see when they got at 1,5 months age


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Ohh they are looking cute!! If you shine a torch at them or take a photo with the flash you may see some irids, I find they show up pretty early, then red comes in a bit later. They look to be keeping off the bottom which is a good thing for ventral growth, so hopefully they grow some little vents for you :-D


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

SusieG said:


> View attachment 707818
> 
> 
> 
> Happy three weeks little guys!! When will they start to show a hint of color? I swear, I see one that has a tint of blue with red fins.... Very slight!


Here it is, 2 weeks + 2 days of age.










I see that your fries are getting there.


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

View attachment 713066


View attachment 713074


View attachment 713082


View attachment 713090


Wow I feel mine are very small  I tried to google 4 week old betta fry and got all different sizes, from how mine look, to how yours (doc) look. I hope they are ok. My microworm culture took a crap but I haven't added any yeast into it since I got it three weeks ago....I kept for getting to buy some! I made a new culture of oatmeal for the media and one with instant potatoes but still have no yeast. I have to get some tomorrow after work. But I have BBS and I have two jars of them going so they are as newly hatched as possible. I feed them 2-3x a day and do about 50-70% WC daily. I'm going to order grindel worms monday once my paycheck clears, so those should be here by Wednesday. Im hoping that will grow them bigger faster! I wanted to sell some at the local fish auction March 20th but I don't know if they will be big enough


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

I don't know why the photos are flipped...On my MAC they are normal.
I think I' meeting their age wrong lol They hatched on jan 11th, so they are 25 days old now  Hows their growth for 25 days?

View attachment 713098


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

SusieG said:


> Hows their growth for 25 days?


Susie, I think many betta hobbyists ask this question at one point or another. That's why I like multiple spawns at the same time, to check against each other the fries growth. On the internet I found this tool: http://www.waynesthisandthat.com/bettagrowth.html

But I thought a more elaborate tool is needed so I made one on my own. I kept a journal with pictures of fries done every day since they hatched until jarred.

Age 25 days & Age 25 days (part 2)

Keep in mind that there are no "wrongs" and "rights" as long as you end up with healthy adults.


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

thats alot of fry over there , very nice! agree with dcg,just keep feed them, the impending reward will be rewarding =p


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

Not only feed but also change water often. This is a crucial element for fast growing. It will be also helpful if she stops levitating the grow out tank upside down.


----------



## Hopefish (Feb 9, 2016)

I can't wait to see how these little guys color up! The parents are gorgeous. How large are the parents?


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

View attachment 718337


View attachment 718345


View attachment 718353


View attachment 718361


View attachment 718369



Pictures of the WC from the 9th. They are still in the ten gallon and I do 75% 5 days a week. I work 13 hours days ( and I'm on my feet, moving the whole day) 2x a week so once I get home I'm literally exhausted, so those are the two days a skip. Those days I feed them at 630 AM before I leave for the fist job and then at 830 PM when I get home from the second job lol But I really think the BBS not hatching screwed me a bit  I'm going to email San Fansico Bay brand and tell them that the tub I got never hatched. And it was dated 12-4-2016, so they had a year until they "expired". So having to feed microworms for a few days didn't help I'm sure. I did order starter cultures of Grindal worms, Walter Worms and banana worms ( I think) they came all together as a deal on eBay ( Plus a microworm culture) so for $15 with shipping I said sure! lol I also order a grindal worm culture from Worm Man?? I have not gotten and Email saying they have shipped. I'm assuming they will wait till Monday ( like the other worms). I got live black worms from work to feed my cichlids and as a fun snack for the adult bettas and I chopped some up and put them in the fry tank LOL some did try and eat them, but even finely chopped, they were too big lol


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

Ok dcg, I'm am no longer levitating tank and they still are small  hehe
Hopefish, they are normal size, dad is 1.5 or bit bigger without fins, mom is about 1.25 and really fat looking  nice thick body
Here they are now after a 75% WC. I can never seem to get out all the BBS egg shells.....I always end up getting some in the turkey baster when I suck them up for the babies. Today I got home from my one job ( the horse farm) at 3pm, so they ate at 630AM, 3PM, around 530PM and just now at 8PM ( the last two where smaller feedings). When I had to give them the MW I always left a lot at the bottom so they could eat for a few hours while I wasn't home. Tomorrow I leave the house at 815AM to go to class till 1, then work till 8PM, so I'll feed the heavy with BBS in the AM and feed heavy again when I get home. I can always set an alarm for 3AM and throw some BBS in then. 

I can also see some color! Of course you can't really tell in the pictures  There is one that is getting blue with red fins lol and a lot have a hint of red fins and some are getting those two horizontal lines or color, looks like blue 



View attachment 718401


View attachment 718409


View attachment 718417


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

OHHH and PS....I scooped out as many as I could to count them....134 and there was still about 20-30 in the tank....So my guess is 150-160 :shock:
I thought there was only about 80....lol My husband they other night " Baby.... Theres a lot of fish in there.... Why are there so many?" Me " IDK, I didn't think I had that many, but now that they are bigger I can see them all...I love you...." Luckily Jon is super supportive of all my crazy animal stuff other wise I would be signing divorce papers!


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Aw Susie they're adorable! Keep up the good work!


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

Susie, the rule is every two fry you see there is another you don't.  When fry are growing they seem to grow in numbers as well. 



> I can also see some color! Of course you can't really tell in the pictures


You can if you single out one more developed and colorful, go closer with the camera (he won't bite  ) and use the flash to expose the irid layer for us. 



> I got live black worms from work to feed my cichlids and as a fun snack for the adult bettas and I chopped some up and put them in the fry tank LOL some did try and eat them, but even finely chopped, they were too big lol


Soon they will be eating chopped food so you can end the BS nightmare.  Trust them, they are able to eat incredible big chops relative to their size. They only need to realize that the not so moving stuff is food, and shorty they will do, just looking at each other. Being so many of them helps, only a few bright ones are needed and the rest will watch and learn.


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

They are eating the chopped live black worms  I think all of them are. And at this point, with 160, who ever isn't smart enough to get the food, isn't going to make it. Chopping the BW into tiny pieces takes about 20 mins to get enough for everyone, so I'm still keeping the BBS hatcheries going so on the mornings where I'm rushing around at 6 AM to get out the door, I can just throw those in there! 

AND!! AND!!...wait for it......I SEE VENTS!!!! on one...... lol one of the biggest ones though! It's belly was so fat that I don't think it could hold them flat against its self lmao So i'm hoping that in a week or so I see more with vents 

Now: What ones to cull. And at this point, my culling will be to my cichlid tank. Sooooo... Should I just take the smallest ones out for now and wait and see who to take out later? I don't see any with deformities, which is great, but I was hoping I'd defiantly have to cull some, but no....Everyone seems fine :roll: I see a few with a not so straight anal fin, it kind of get a bit shorter in the middle where others have nice clean anals. Or is it just way to early to look for good fin shape? 
Also, down the road, if some are missing vents, should those be culls? (Either to the cichlids or to my work as pets?) 

I was thinking though, missing vents in this case is not genetic because both of the parents have nice vents.... If the fry lost them due to bacteria, could I still keep some and breed them? Obviously I would not know how nice or how bad the vents would have looked...BUT technically, genetically , they have vents LOL Unless I'm wrong somehow hehe What if I see some promising form and color out of a ventless fry? I couldn't show it, but I should be able to at least breed it? Let me know if anyone has done this


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

View attachment 721322


View attachment 721330


View attachment 721338


View attachment 721346


View attachment 721354



35 days old


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

> Obviously I would not know how nice or how bad the vents would have looked...BUT technically, genetically , they have vents LOL Unless I'm wrong somehow hehe What if I see some promising form and color out of a ventless fry?


You answered for yourself, you can breed the ventless ones because they only lost the vents, no the genes behind them.


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

Haha thanks I figured I answered my own question, but just wanted to see what other breeders have to say lol


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

I definitely see vents on a handful already! Some of the biggest ones have them, so I'm hopeful that more of them will be showing me there "arms" over the next few weeks lol
Question: Some of the fry have sloppy horizontal lines and some have very straight lines, are the ones that are sloppy X Factor, or some fish just show the color that way? I don't want to cull anyone that maybe just fine. I'll try to get pictures later after work.

I'm seeing a few get iridescent blue as well! Yay! The chopped black worms have made them grow so much! So I was definitely under feeding the BBS due to the stupid eggs being bad. I'm hoping my grindal worms get here soon.... Ordered them last week and have heard nothing from The Worm Guy


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

Wonky stress stripes are fine. Here's one of my girls. That's not her coloring in her fins, those are really misplaced stress stripes!


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

Hey all!! Here some are pictures taken yesterday of the kids now  50 days old and looking big! They are eating frozen (full sized) brine, Omega One mini pellets, grated frozen beef hearts, Kens High Protein green granules and a few grindal worms(Thanks KittenFish!)! There are more and more with vents, but I don't feel all 160 will grow them. Some seem to be just growing them now and some have cello vents, so I can only see them when they put the down to stop, which they never do lol Most of them are yellow looking with light blue fins, so I'm wondering what they will look like! Dad was yellow bodied with marble fins in the picture I purchased him from, then when I opened the box, his was white/blue bodied, but 100% the same pattern on the fins, so I knew it was the same fish. 

So far I see no marbling, but I'm guessing its just to soon. One has a wide dorsal, not so far no vents  Its body with yellowish, getting some purple/blue coming in and the fins are multi blue/red, so its very cute  I'm trying to get a good pic but its so hard with all the others in the way lol 
Here are some updated pictures! Moved them from the ten gallon to the 20 gallon last night!


View attachment 732506


View attachment 732514


View attachment 732522


View attachment 732530


View attachment 732538


View attachment 732546


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

> Why you show breeding stripes?


Submission stripes, or maybe he is just blushing.


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

Oh cool! So they are/ most likely males then? they are bigger then the rest


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

Gorgeous fry, and they are many to pick with, gratz , i hope you get some with best form for show


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

I see some with wider dorsals, though I'm definitely keeping! I really only see one with an ugly top line, so it will be "culled" to my work as a pet lol I'm going to start bringing some to work that don't have the dorsal I'm looking for and start from there. I'm not to concerned about color right now, since they will be changing a lot.


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

View attachment 733698


View attachment 733706


View attachment 733714


View attachment 733722


View attachment 733730


View attachment 733738


View attachment 733746


What a lovely cluster f*** of fry I have  Hehehe
They thought they were going to eat!


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

My favorite with the wide dorsal! 

View attachment 733754


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

that is very wide, and caudal really promising too, looks like you will have a good sharp edge,is it my eye only or they seem to have a long outer caudal rays?


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

When they are flaring ( as much as they can anyway) they do seem to have nice edges!! I really only see one or two at most that have even a bad body shape. BUT a lot do not have vents  Unless they magically start to grow. I noticed they ones with vents don't use them that much right now,except the ones with red vents, they show them off like "Look! Mine are red HAHA!!" so maybe more have them and I just can't see them because they are cello lol


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

Check out the color of this little cutie!! It's not a great eater, the other jarred one is doing a bit better, but he's eating BS good, eating pellets ok. 


View attachment 733970


View attachment 733978


View attachment 733986


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm seeing more and more turning this color!


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Ohh these guys are looking awesome! So sharp and tidy. Im in love with that last little boy


----------



## katalindia (Feb 27, 2016)

Subscribing.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Looking great! Love the jarred fry's colors  now only if I can have more than 4 at a time ><


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

Well I had to cull about 20 with no vents to the cichlids  I'd like for a bunch more to find homes, but everyone contacting me wants fish with all their fins, go figure  I have to talk to my boss at work and see if he doesn't mind taking a good amount of the rest with out vents. I don't think most people will even notice lol They just want "pretty colors" at the store. Very little with vents and I can't get a head count because there are so many in general.

If anyone doesn't mind some without vents, I have some killer looking ones!!! Seems like most are now getting that wide dorsal too!


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Luckily having no ventrals isnt genetic so if you find an otherwise perfect fish they can still be used to produce nice fry with ventrals (as long as the environmental cause of the ventral loss is removed of course)

But yeah the average pet owner doesnt really know what fins a fish should have so as long as its cute and colourful they shouldnt have a problem going to a nice home :-D One of my first ever bettas had no vents and I didnt even notice until way later


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

You can say that they are cool aquadynamic military style fishes, obtained following a secret recipe.


----------



## Hopefish (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm not set up right now or I'd take one...


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

dcg i'm cracking up!!! Yeah, the generally public has no clue lol


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

Trilobite, I actually posted on Betta Breeder Untied just to see if anyone would even want to adopt some ventless fry and I now have a list of 15 people who want fry! ( Plus some people from here that have first dibs but I think they want ones with vents) 
I'm so keeping a few to hopefully breed! there are two i'm super happy about, just wish they had vents!!! arrgghhhhhhh


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Yay!! Glad you could find homes for a bunch of them!
I think we need some pics of your keepers!! :-D


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

Ok! I'm tring to rearrange thing right now before work, gather 20 missing vent fry for work and wrangle up 10 missing vents fry for two people on BBU  Soooooo after work tonight or tomorrow lmao! So far I only have 7 with vents that are jarred ( still pretty small though) no I have two nice ventless males jarred for people that have PMed me on here, just seeing if they want them. Lol busy busy busy with these little guys!!!


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

I wish they all had vents!! The last boy does though!! he is a keeper, just didn't jar him yet. I think the one in the first picture and the third picture is x factor, seems to have some funky scales. I have a few friends that just want pets and have no indention on showing/ breeding, so him and any other x factors will go to them! 

View attachment 736722


View attachment 736730


View attachment 736738


View attachment 736746


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Ooh!! Can we please swap fish lol. Yours are looking so good!
I really love the last guy! Have you chosen some females for him


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

Lol not yet! But I love him!!! Wait til you see these new pics!!


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

View attachment 739082


Wow!! To bad it does not have that wide of a dorsal


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

View attachment 739090


This little one would not stay still!!


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

View attachment 739098


" look mommy, my tail is now 180!! I trained it by chasing my brothers!!"


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

View attachment 739114


Such a shame!!!! Why you no have vents!!!
He has not learned how to flare yet lol


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

View attachment 739122


" we all flare together!"


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

View attachment 741138


View attachment 741146


View attachment 741154


View attachment 741162


Some of the more interesting colors of this spawn. Man I'm kicking myself that most have no vents  I do have some nice colored ones with vents jarred already. But most of these are all the left over ventless ones


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

Don't ask why the pictures turn.....UGH! I use my iPhone and hold the phone upright lol


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

SusieG said:


> View attachment 739098
> 
> 
> " look mommy, my tail is now 180!! I trained it by chasing my brothers!!"


lol, nice caudal, very promising male , jarred?


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

View attachment 748690


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

View attachment 752170


View attachment 752178


Some updates


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

View attachment 752186


View attachment 752194


View attachment 752202


View attachment 752210


View attachment 752218


View attachment 752226


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

View attachment 752234


View attachment 752242


View attachment 752250


View attachment 752258


View attachment 752266


THIS GUY! With the vents 

View attachment 752274


View attachment 752282


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

View attachment 752290


View attachment 752298


My two stubby runts  they will be free to a good home ( just pay shipping)


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

View attachment 752306


View attachment 752314


View attachment 752322


View attachment 752330


View attachment 752338


View attachment 752346


View attachment 752354


View attachment 752362


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

View attachment 752370


View attachment 752378


View attachment 752386


And then theres this guy....Damn near perfect...But has tiny vents  WHY!!! UGH!!!!


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

I really love your guys! glad they finally decided to marble for you!!
The rest of the finnage on that last guy make it easy to forgive him for his stubbies lol. Hes gorgeous


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm going to breed him to the female with the widest dorsal  I'm hoping to get some DTs from a sibling cross  a lot have wide dorsals!


----------



## Hopefish (Feb 9, 2016)

Stop! Stop! You're killing me over here. I just can't get a fish right now. I need more supplies... i don't have a spot...and then I'll be gone for a while with nobody to look after it. Sigh.


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

such a young age but already have very good finnage


----------

